# Start Thinking About A Tea Party Veep



## Flanders

*I work hard at NOT filling my noggin with presidential politics. Even when the nominating conventions are behind us I will have little, or no, interest in the Republican nominee —— less so in the Democrat. Next year the Republican convention is scheduled to begin on July 18, 2016; Democrats the week of July 25, 2016. That is 18 months from now. Long enough for a corpse to plead for relief. 

The only pastime pleasure establishment Republicans offer me by their ilk jockeying for position between now and the conventions is watching media choices burn and crash. Mercifully, Mitt Romney flamed out early.  I do not have to read headlines when the same thing happens to Jeb Bush, Chris Christie, Marco Rubio, and most of the other acceptable candidates the media embraces like clockwork. My attention span begins and ends with those few conservatives who have a chance to spit in media eyes. 

I must admit that I am somewhat disappointed that Mike Lee chose not to run. *

Des Moines would have been the perfect place for Lee to launch a dark-horse candidacy. But the 43-year-old Republican cleared things up from the get-go. “My name is Mike Lee. I’m from Utah. And I’m not running for president,” he said, by way of introduction. “I’m probably the only person up here today who can say that.”​
*Lee’s name alone would send Karl Rove’s Republicans, and Democrats alike, charging into battle like Kamikaze pilots.*

The praise for Lee isn’t universal, and critics come chiefly from two camps. The first is the GOP establishment in Utah, which hasn’t entirely gotten over his defeat of Bennett. Senior Utah senator Orrin Hatch maintains cordial relations with Lee publicly, but the two aren’t particularly close. One rumor in Utah is that Lee was advocating behind the scenes to find a primary challenger to Hatch in 2012, but a credible opponent never arose. Other Utah Republicans are seeking a primary challenger to Lee when he’s up for reelection in 2016. A December article in Politico quoted Jon Huntsman Sr., the father of the former governor and a GOP power player in Utah, calling Lee an “extremist” with “extremely radical” positions.

   “All I can say is Mike Lee is an embarrassment to the state of Utah,” Huntsman Sr. told Politico. “He’s been a tremendous embarrassment to our family, to our state, to our country to have him as a U.S. senator.”​
*NOTE: Orrin Hatch managed to hang on in a cakewalk, while another longtime RINO senator, Richard Lugar, bit the dust. 

Mike Lee not running does give Tea Party conservative one bright star shining in their sky; a Cruz-Lee ticket. Think about that one for the next 18 months:* 

To his fellow Republican senators, Lee is seen as more of a pest, particularly since the arrival in 2013 of Texas senator Ted Cruz. Cruz and Lee have been allied on some of the biggest tests of conservative principle, all of which seem to end up being big tactical mistakes and even bigger headaches for Mitch McConnell, now the majority leader. The 2013 government shutdown over defunding Obamacare was hatched by Cruz and Lee. In a Senate Conservatives Fund TV ad that aired frequently in the run-up to the shutdown, Lee said, “Republicans in Congress can stop Obamacare if they simply refuse to fund it.” They couldn’t, and they didn’t.

The Non-Candidate
       Utah’s Mike Lee is the most important Republican not running for president
       Feb 9, 2015, Vol. 20, No. 21 • By MICHAEL WARREN

The Non-Candidate The Weekly Standard​


----------



## Flanders

Flanders said:


> NOTE: Orrin Hatch managed to hang on in a cakewalk, while another longtime RINO senator, Richard Lugar, bit the dust.



*Orrin Hatch-et job is at again:*

Last week, senior GOP supplicant Sen. Orrin Hatch announced that he will support the confirmation of President Obama’s attorney general nominee, Loretta Lynch. He praised her “qualifications” and decried the Justice Department’s previous leaders who “have facilitated executive abuses by this president rather than upholding the rule of law.”

   Guffaw. A Utah Republican, Hatch was one of the biggest, fattest facilitators of that lawlessness from the first days of the reign of Obama. Beltway amnesia among entrenched incumbents is a chronic disorder.

   “I like Barack Obama and want to help him if I can,” Hatch declared in January 2009, just weeks before the Senate voted on President Obama’s attorney general nominee, career corruptocrat Eric Holder.

The GOP’s Orrin Hatch problem
       Michelle Malkin | Wednesday Feb 4, 2015 6:00 AM

The GOP s Orrin Hatch problem Human Events​
*Here is the best part. Hatch, not Bubba, is guilty for the justice who admittedly has no use for the US Constitution: *

. . . let’s also not forget the historical context. In 1993, then-President Clinton reached out to Sen. Orrin Hatch (R-Utah), a leading senator on the Judiciary Committee, even though Republicans were in the minority. Clinton solicited suggested nominees for a Supreme Court vacancy, and Hatch recommended Ginsburg. Clinton agreed and Ginsburg sailed through.

*XXXXX*​
   In 2011, if President Obama even considered the former director of the ACLU’s Women’s Rights Project for a Supreme Court vacancy, Republicans would be apoplectic and many Senate Democrats would likely balk, fearing voter backlash.

August 30, 2011 4:45 PM
     It’s amazing Ginsburg is even on the bench
     By Steve Benen

It 8217 s amazing Ginsburg is even on the bench Political Animal The Washington Monthly​


----------



## Delta4Embassy

How's v-e-e-p an abbreviation for Vice-President?  Shouldn't it be 'vepe?'


----------



## Flanders

Delta4Embassy said:


> How's v-e-e-p an abbreviation for Vice-President?  Shouldn't it be 'vepe?'



*To Delta4Embassy: Where did you get ‘vepe’? Veep is one of the few slang words newspaper editors accepted for decades:*

*veep*  (_noun_)
Slang.
A vice president.

   [Pronunciation of V.P., abbr. of vice president.]​


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Flanders said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> How's v-e-e-p an abbreviation for Vice-President?  Shouldn't it be 'vepe?'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *To Delta4Embassy: Where did you get ‘vepe’? Veep is one of the few slang words newspaper editors accepted for decades:*
> 
> *veep*  (_noun_)
> Slang.
> A vice president.
> 
> [Pronunciation of V.P., abbr. of vice president.]​
Click to expand...


I understand it's the accepted form, just saying the accepted form doesn't make any logical sense. The words Vice-President would make any contraction or abbreviated form 'vepe' not 'veep.'


----------



## 1stRambo

Yo, enjoy!


----------



## Flanders

Flanders said:


> Mike Lee not running does give Tea Party conservative one bright star shining in their sky; a Cruz-Lee ticket.



*Mike Lee has it right:*

Sen. Mike Lee helped open up CPAC 2015, taking the stage before 9 AM on the first full day of the conference, to tell the assembled crowd of conservative activists to support potential presidential candidates who have positive, specific messages, and to beware of those who speak in platitudes.

   "Specificity is crucial," Sen. Lee said. "It's essential. Abstractions are the province of candidates who say one thing on the campaign trail and do quite another in office."

   Lee said that a winning conservative candidate should be "principled, positive, and proven."

Mike Lee at CPAC: Beware Of Conservatives of "Platitudes"
       Kevin Glass | Feb 26, 2015

Mike Lee at CPAC Beware Of Conservatives of Platitudes - Kevin Glass​
*The sad part is that establishment Republicans are "principled, positive, and proven." in all of the wrong things, or they carefully avoid saying anything that might upset the media.  The media has been playing the same game since television dominated the nominating process —— the Republican must be an acceptable replacement for the Democrat. Ronald Reagan was the exception. The media is not going to let that happen a second time. *


----------



## Flanders

Flanders said:


> Mike Lee not running does give Tea Party conservative one bright star shining in their sky; a Cruz-Lee ticket.



*Three wannabes down and counting —— Jeb Bush, Chris Christie, and Marco Rubio are toast. Rubio is afflicted with Mitt Romney syndrome; he did it but he’s sorry now:* 

Marco Rubio: Marco Rubio co-authored a bill that would have given amnesty to illegal aliens.  He has since tried to walk back from that, saying:

    ... that he’s learned he was wrong on his approach to immigration reform.

   Rubio, a onetime Tea Party favorite whose support for a comprehensive immigration reform package hurt him with the base, told the conservative crowd that he now understands U.S. borders must be secured before anything else can be done. what I’ve learned is you can’t even have a conversation about that until people believe and know, not just believe but it’s proven to them that future illegal immigration will be controlled.

   And if you believe that, I have a taco truck in Juárez I'd like to sell you.  I think it's pretty clear that he still supports amnesty, but now he promises not to talk about it until he's elected.​
*NOTE: Rubio must be a slow learner because John McCain went down in flames when he tried to sell securing the border and nothing else.*

*If you wait long enough amnesty for illegal immigration will do in them all. All except Ted Cruz:*

Ted Cruz: Ted Cruz is the only major candidate who has never supported or endorsed amnesty.

    End Obama's illegal amnesty via Congress' checks & balances. (Nov 2014)
    Defund amnesty, and refuse any nominees until rescinded. (Nov 2014)
    No path to citizenship for 1.65 million illegals in Texas. (Oct 2012)
    Give police more power to ask about immigration status. (Jun 2012)
    Boots on the ground, plus a wall. (Apr 2012)
    Triple the size of the Border Patrol. (Mar 2012)
    Strengthen border security and increase enforcement. (Jul 2011)

March 1, 2015
       Which Republican presidential candidates support amnesty?
       By Pedro Gonzales

Blog Which Republican presidential candidates support amnesty ​


----------



## Flanders

Flanders said:


> Flanders said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOTE: Orrin Hatch managed to hang on in a cakewalk, while another longtime RINO senator, Richard Lugar, bit the dust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Orrin Hatch-et job is at again:*
> 
> Last week, senior GOP supplicant Sen. Orrin Hatch announced that he will support the confirmation of President Obama’s attorney general nominee, Loretta Lynch. He praised her “qualifications” and decried the Justice Department’s previous leaders who “have facilitated executive abuses by this president rather than upholding the rule of law.”
> 
> Guffaw. A Utah Republican, Hatch was one of the biggest, fattest facilitators of that lawlessness from the first days of the reign of Obama. Beltway amnesia among entrenched incumbents is a chronic disorder.
> 
> “I like Barack Obama and want to help him if I can,” Hatch declared in January 2009, just weeks before the Senate voted on President Obama’s attorney general nominee, career corruptocrat Eric Holder.
> 
> The GOP’s Orrin Hatch problem
> Michelle Malkin | Wednesday Feb 4, 2015 6:00 AM
> 
> The GOP s Orrin Hatch problem Human Events​
> *Here is the best part. Hatch, not Bubba, is guilty for the justice who admittedly has no use for the US Constitution: *
> 
> . . . let’s also not forget the historical context. In 1993, then-President Clinton reached out to Sen. Orrin Hatch (R-Utah), a leading senator on the Judiciary Committee, even though Republicans were in the minority. Clinton solicited suggested nominees for a Supreme Court vacancy, and Hatch recommended Ginsburg. Clinton agreed and Ginsburg sailed through.
> 
> *XXXXX*​
> In 2011, if President Obama even considered the former director of the ACLU’s Women’s Rights Project for a Supreme Court vacancy, Republicans would be apoplectic and many Senate Democrats would likely balk, fearing voter backlash.
> 
> August 30, 2011 4:45 PM
> It’s amazing Ginsburg is even on the bench
> By Steve Benen
> 
> It 8217 s amazing Ginsburg is even on the bench Political Animal The Washington Monthly​
Click to expand...


*Orrin Hatch is consistent if nothing else:*

WASHINGTON – Loretta Lynch’s bid to become the next attorney general appears to be in big trouble, as a well-placed source on Capitol Hill told WND there are now rumblings that even some Democratic Party senators may oppose her nomination.

*XXXXX*​ 
   Just four GOP senators are now prepared to vote in favor of confirming Lynch: Orrin Hatch, R-Utah; Jeff Flake, R-Ariz.; Lindsey Graham, R-S.C.; and Susan Collins, R-Maine.

Tide turns against Obama's Loretta Lynch
       Posted By Garth Kant On 03/16/2015 @ 5:05 pm

Tide turns against Obama s Loretta Lynch​
*At least conservatives are learning which senators have to be culled. Hatch will be there another four years. Conservatives are stuck with Susan Collins for six years! 

NOTE: Repealing the XVII Amendment to end the tyranny of long-serving senators works wonders on Democrats as well as Republicans. 

NOTE: The very best senators can still serve time after time by being sent to the Senate by their state legislatures. *


----------



## bodecea

Oh yes!


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Tea Party is all but defunct now. Didn't you get the memo?

Tea Party Caucus is dead but other Tea Party groups will form anew.

"Today, the membership page for the caucus is defunct. The caucus hasn't met since July 2012; it has posted no news since July 2012. In the press, "Tea Party caucus" has become an offhand way to refer to conservatives. In her speech to CPAC, which included a typically Bachmann-ian error about how much TANF money is wasted on administration, Bachmann didn't mention "the Tea Party." But the new relaunch date for the Tea Party Caucus is April 15, and according to Bachmann's spokesman, "the main purpose of the Tea Party Caucus is to listen to Tea Party leaders and activists, not be a mouthpiece for the Tea Party.""


----------



## Aktas

What the fuck a tea party..


----------



## Agit8r

Delta4Embassy said:


> Tea Party is all but defunct now. Didn't you get the memo?
> 
> Tea Party Caucus is dead but other Tea Party groups will form anew.
> 
> "Today, the membership page for the caucus is defunct. The caucus hasn't met since July 2012; it has posted no news since July 2012. In the press, "Tea Party caucus" has become an offhand way to refer to conservatives. In her speech to CPAC, which included a typically Bachmann-ian error about how much TANF money is wasted on administration, Bachmann didn't mention "the Tea Party." But the new relaunch date for the Tea Party Caucus is April 15, and according to Bachmann's spokesman, "the main purpose of the Tea Party Caucus is to listen to Tea Party leaders and activists, not be a mouthpiece for the Tea Party.""



It worked well for Democrats the last two times (even though technically Sarah Palin was pre-teabagger)


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Tea Party masturbation fantasy:

Pat Robertson and Phil Robertson dream ticket.


----------



## Stephanie

1stRambo said:


> Yo, enjoy!View attachment 37109



I'd prefer that over that thug in now and the senile buffoon Biden.


----------



## Flanders

Flanders said:


> I work hard at NOT filling my noggin with presidential politics. Even when the nominating conventions are behind us I will have little, or no, interest in the Republican nominee —— less so in the Democrat. Next year the Republican convention is scheduled to begin on July 18, 2016; Democrats the week of July 25, 2016. That is 18 months from now. Long enough for a corpse to plead for relief.



*The 2016 presidential race is an affront to decent Americans. I flat refuse to fall for media B.S., but this news made me sit up and pay attention:*

John Bolton, a former U.S. Ambassador to the United Nations, will reportedly announce his decision Thursday on whether he will run for president next year.

Report: John Bolton to Make 2016 Decision Announcement Thursday
     Wednesday, 13 May 2015 06:16 PM
     By Jason Devaney

Report John Bolton to Make 2016 Decision Announcement Thursday​
*I’ve always thought that John Bolton would be the perfect vice president with the right president, but only if the president gives Bolton real authority in foreign policy while the president concentrates on domestic policy. 

If nothing else, Vice President Bolton could do the one thing presidents are afraid to do —— slap down the State Department to even the score for all of the damage it did in recent years. As a bonus, Bolton is just the guy to turn secretaries of state into non-entities as well as piss on the United Nations every day until the US gets out of that anti-America den of vipers.   

In the unlikely chance Bolton wins the presidency in spite of media torpedoes, he could let his vice president concentrate on domestic policy. *


----------



## Flanders

John Bolton​
Exclusive — John Bolton Details Blue Collar Upbringing Ahead of Announcement He Won’t Run
by Matthew Boyle14 May 2015Washington, DC

Exclusive John Bolton Details Blue Collar Upbringing Ahead of Announcement He Won t Run - Breitbart​*
He is not running, but he still has a shot at being vice president.*


----------



## BULLDOG

1stRambo said:


> Yo, enjoy!View attachment 37109




That would be one of the best gifts ever given to the DNC


----------



## Spare_change

Y'all must not be paying attention ----- the Republican ticket will be:

Walker/Kasich for President
Fiorinna for VP.

Learn it, live it, love it.


----------



## Flanders

Spare_change said:


> Walker/Kasich for President



*To Spare_change: Even without amnesty for illegals, Common Core knocked Jeb Bush out of the running. Kasich is a lot less popular than Bush; so even if Kasich gets to the nomination debates, a conservative Republican will crucify him with Common Core. Kasich stands less of a chance than all of the wannabes who oppose Common Core: *

Republican Ohio Gov. John Kasich, considering a presidential run, strongly attacked critics of the Common Core educational program so wildly unpopular among conservative activists.

   “In my state of Ohio, we want higher standards for our children, and those standards are set and the curriculum is set by local school board,” Kasich said during an appearance on Fox News Sunday. “[W]e have a problem with the education standards, and our children’s ability to compete in the world. … I don’t know how anybody can disagree with this, unless you’re running for something.”

   Left-wing sites such as Huffington Post and Think Progress were quick to embrace his comments.

Left praises Kasich for support of Common Core
       Posted By -NO AUTHOR- On 01/25/2015 @ 6:33 pm

Left praises Kasich for support of Common Core​
*Incidentally, Jeb Bush’s fumbling and stumbling over the invasion of Iraq strengthened Democrats. He should have stood up to them instead of weaseling out. Forget the Left’s favorite talking point “Saddam had no WMD.”  The best thing Bush the Younger did in eight years was take the war to Muslim territory. Jeb should have hammered home one indisputable fact: Taqiyya the Liar snatched defeat from the jaws of victory.*



Spare_change said:


> Fiorinna for VP.



*To Spare_change: She has a better chance at the top spot; especially if voters program in a girl-fight between Carly Fiorina and Hillary Clinton. 

Ben Carson is the media’s first choice for VP because he is a decent black man. His job is to erase the image set in stone by Taqiyya the Liar: All black men are liars.*


----------



## Flanders

*Ben Carson inched closer to the presidency if you believe media polls:*

Ben Carson Edging Close to Front-Runner Trump in Latest Iowa Poll
   Aug 29, 2015 7:11 PM EDT
   by  John McCormick

Ben Carson Edging Close to Front-Runner Trump in Latest Iowa Poll​


Flanders said:


> Ben Carson is the media’s first choice for VP because he is a decent black man. His job is to erase the image set in stone by Taqiyya the Liar: All black men are liars.


*Admittedly, Carson is not the liar the Chicago rat is, but as near as I can tell he is running as a spiritual leader. That is not something I want in a president. I suspect that his stated policies will be predicated on his personal moral standards. 

Parenthetically, selling himself as the nation’s spiritual leader  was the sewer rat’s gig right from the beginning. One would think that the country had enough of that garbage for a while —— at least until the next generation of fools come along.  

From what little I know about Carson I am not sure which one best fits the image he portrays: 

1. My moral standards should be enforced on everybody.

2. I’m the savior you’ve been waiting for.

Ordinarily the following applies to dirt bags: *

The people always have some champion whom they set over them and nurse into greatness. . . . This and no other is the root from which a tyrant springs; when he first appears he is a protector. _Plato_​
*Carson is unique in that he can pass for a conservative protector were it not for the moral claptrap. 

NOTE: When Bush the Younger awarded Carson the Medal of Freedom, it was okay to cite Carson’s “High moral standards and dedication to helping others." Nobody is going to give Carson a medal when he turns out to be another spiritual leader like the Chicago sewer rat. *

*Forget medals and morals and compare Carson’s known abilities to those of Trump. Trump wins hands down. In plain English does the country want the standards of a neurosurgeon? or the standards of a builder with executive ability coming out the wazoo? 

Let me remind you that media scum gave the country Taqiyya the Liar whose only ability was community organizing with tax dollars.*


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

"Start Thinking About A Tea Party Veep"

Twice the stupidity won't win the GE.


----------



## Flanders

Flanders said:


> Admittedly, Carson is not the liar the Chicago rat is, but as near as I can tell he is running as a spiritual leader. That is not something I want in a president. I suspect that his stated policies will be predicated on his personal moral standards.
> 
> Parenthetically, selling himself as the nation’s spiritual leader was the sewer rat’s gig right from the beginning. One would think that the country had enough of that garbage for a while —— at least until the next generation of fools come along.


*I’ll be a lot happy if The Donald makes this about Ben Carson angling towards being seen as another spiritual leader regardless of the religion. When it comes to Americans choosing between a president and a pope —— the president will win every time.*

Donald Trump Ben Carson Religion Feud: 'I'm Not Going To Participate,' Doctor Says Of GOP Spat
   By Elizabeth Whitman
   September 10 2015 2:16 PM EDT

Donald Trump Ben Carson Religion Feud: 'I'm Not Going To Participate,' Doctor Says Of GOP Spat​


----------



## HenryBHough

I'm more concerned about The Democrat Party's choice of a running mate for Bernie Sanders.  Fortunately recent abandonment of The (former) U.S. Constitution has enabled a Raul Castro VP bid so it may not be as hard for The Democrats to come up with a ticket as had been thought.


----------



## Flanders

Flanders said:


> Parenthetically, selling himself as the nation’s spiritual leader was the sewer rat’s gig right from the beginning. One would think that the country had enough of that garbage for a while —— at least until the next generation of fools come along.


*Playing the God card against Trump is a sly variation of the black guy playing the race card against the white guy:* 

Most recently, Dr. Ben Carson entered the arena by comparing the depth of Trump’s faith to his own, and finding that Trump was lacking. “By humility and the fear of the Lord are riches and honor and life and that’s a very big part of who I am. I don’t get that impression with him. Maybe I’m wrong, but I don’t get that.”

Using Faith as a Weapon
       Dr. Carson probably knows he shouldn’t have.
       By Esther Goldberg – 9.13.15

Using Faith as a Weapon​
*Do not say you weren't warned. Dr. Carson’s compassionate action horseshit defines him as another wannabe spiritual leader that will end up worse than seven years of the Chicago sewer rat’s lies. Listen closely to the way Carson double-speaks the same old failed welfare state policies:* 


​


----------



## Flanders

Flanders said:


> Do not say you weren't warned. Dr. Carson’s compassionate action horseshit defines him as another wannabe spiritual leader that will end up worse than seven years of the Chicago sewer rat’s lies. Listen closely to the way Carson double-speaks the same old failed welfare state policies:


*I get nervous when anybody talks about vaccines the way Doctor Carson talks. The doctor doth protest too much. *

Interview: Carson schools Trump about vaccines
   By Ryan Lovelace
   9/19/15 12:01 AM  

Political News and Political Analysis about Congress, the President and federal government.​
*Voluntary participation is fine, but I always smell forced vaccinations in the wind blowing from politicians and doctors. Whatever the truth is about any vaccine, the sharpshooters are always behind the curtain manipulating the government for tax dollars. Forced vaccinations amounts to big tax dollars ad infinitum. I just cannot imagine Carson knowing how to deal with Wall Street or Big Pharma. The fact that media loves him does not help his case either.*


----------

